# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Programa Sanitario Porcino se iniciará a fines de enero, afirman porcicultores

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, ene. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) iniciará a fines de enero el Programa Sanitario Porcino, el cual tiene como objetivo incrementar el nivel de envíos de la carne de cerdo peruana al mercado extranjero, informó la Asociación Peruana de Porcicultores (APP).  
Esto debido a que durante las negociaciones para el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos el sector porcino quedó afectado por los plazos cortos de desgravación, lo que motivó a los porcicultores peruanos a buscar nuevos mercados para sus productos en el exterior. 
La gerente general de la APP, Ana María Trelles, comentó que debido a este contexto, el gremio empresarial solicitó este año al Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) implementar el mencionado programa para revertir los efectos negativos que pudieran darse. 
El Programa Sanitario Porcino consiste en una iniciativa de vigilancia para que Perú se declare libre de Fiebre Porcina Clásica, una enfermedad que limita el comercio internacional. 
El financiamiento de este programa, proveniente del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID), es por 20 millones de nuevos soles para los próximos cinco años y será aplicado inicialmente en los departamentos de Lambayeque, La Libertad, Ica, Lima, Arequipa, que son los de mayor potencial de producción en cerdos. 
Al respecto, Trelles mencionó que en octubre último el Senasa, junto con el gremio porcicultor, presentó el estudio de caracterización de la enfermedad del último año y medio (enero 2007 - agosto 2008) así como la estructuración del proyecto. 
Esta información fue revisada por consultores especializados de Colombia, Argentina y Brasil, quienes quedaron muy satisfechos con la investigación, dijo. 
Se espera que con este plan en un plazo máximo de dos años se pueda iniciar la comercialización de este tipo de producto en Europa y en Asia, principalmente en la República de Corea y Japón que ya han mostrado interés, refirió.  *Fuente: http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Not...id=XD/It+3e+gY=*Temas similares: Artículo: En próximos 45 días se publicaría reglamento del Sistema Sanitario Porcino Trámites para Registro Sanitario ante DIGESA Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Ministro de Agricultura lideró festival gastronómico porcino Programa Sanitario Porcino se iniciará a fines de enero, afirman porcicultores

----------

